# Schrift für Webseite - Nur eine Festlegen?



## Alice (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Ist es möglich (Sinnvoll) einer Webseite nur eine einzige Schriftart zu optimieren?

Ich möchte nur eine einzige Schriftart verwenden. Ich dachte mir das ich den Usern diese Schriftart dann auch extra noch einmal als Font-Datei zur Verfügung stelle, die dann irgendwie automatisch gedownloadet wird, wenn sie nicht auf dem PC verfügbar ist.

Ist dies Sinnvoll? Umsetzbar?


----------



## tombe (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich würde mir keine Schrift installieren nur damit ich mir (d)eine Seite im Internet anschauen kann.

Außerdem stellt sich die Frage ob du diesen Font überhaupt zum Download anbieten darfst!? Eventuell kannst du die Schrift bei dir auf dem Server installieren und von dort in die Seite laden.

Hier steht auch was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Alice (21. Januar 2013)

Es handelt sich um eine freie Schriftart wie Arial.

Ich habe meine Webseite so eingestellt das z.B. Arial, Times New Roman usw. möglich ist.

Aber je nach Browser wird die Schriftart willkürlich ausgewähl und das möchte ich unterbinden.

Firefox nimmt fast immer eine andere Schriftart als der IE.

Ich möchte also z.B. "Arial" als Standard definieren. Sollte ein User "Arial" nicht haben, soll es irgendwie "installiert" werden.


----------



## sheel (21. Januar 2013)

@Freie Schriftart: Da ist gar nichts frei.



			
				http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arial hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Arial is a proprietary typeface to which Monotype Imaging owns all rights



Ebenso für die Time New Roman
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Times_New_Roman
"Proprietary"
Steht gleich in der Box oben rechts.


----------



## Alice (21. Januar 2013)

An ein paar Euro soll es nicht scheitern..........


----------



## Anna Bolika (21. Januar 2013)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Aber je nach Browser wird die Schriftart willkürlich ausgewähl und das möchte ich unterbinden.



Aus diesem Satz schließe ich, dass du es noch nicht mit CSS versucht hast?!

Sagt die das hier was?


```
<style>
body
{
font-family: Verdana, Arial;
}
</style>
```

Wenn nicht, füge es mal im head deiner Seite ein und google mal danach, wie man solche Style-Sheets als Datei einbindet.


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Januar 2013)

Mach das nicht. Als User will man nicht auf einer Internetseite eine Schrift herunterladen müssen um die Seite richtig zu sehen. Glaub mir, das machen keine 5% der Besucher.
Es schreckt vor allem alle ab, die nur 'per Zufall' auf deine Seite kommen.

Besser du gehst auf eine Schrift die eh auf 90% aller Rechner drauf ist und gibst sie per css als Standart an. Wenn jetzt wirklich jemand die Seite vergewaltigt und die css-Einstellung mit einer anderen Einstellung übertrumpft, dann weiss er auch dass nicht alle Seiten richtig angezwigt werden.


----------



## Alice (21. Januar 2013)

Anna Bolika hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <style>
> body
> {
> ...



Ich mache es fast genauso, nur das ich Font, Typ und Fontgröße in einem einzigen Code bündle.

Gehe ich recht der Annahme das erst die Schrift "Verdana" und wenn diese nicht funktioniert als alternative die Schrift "Arial" verwendet wird?

Denn ich habe aktuell 5 mögliche Fonts zur Auswahl, jedoch nimmt Firefox die 1. Möglichkeit und der IE eine andere. Warum weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Anna Bolika (21. Januar 2013)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Gehe ich recht der Annahme das erst die Schrift "Verdana" und wenn diese nicht funktioniert als alternative die Schrift "Arial" verwendet wird?



Jep, so sollte es sein. Vielleicht hast du einen kleinen Fehler bei deiner "Bündelung" gemacht 

Ich verwende meist das hier:
font-family: Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;

Finde persönlich die Verdana als am besten lesbar (für Fließtext), auch wenn es nicht die hübscheste ist. Normalerweise sucht sich der Browser nicht eine davon aus, sondern geht sie der Reihe durch, sobald er eine nicht findet. "Sans-serif" am Schluss sagt aus, dass er halt irgendeine ohne Serifen (Schnörkel wie TimesNR) verwenden soll.

Schreib meine Zeile doch einfach mal hinter deine Definition und schau, ob es dann funktioniert. Dann weißt du, ob dein Code fehlerhaft ist (hast du nicht gepostet).


----------



## Yaslaw (21. Januar 2013)

gemaäss selfhtml http://de.selfhtml.org/css/eigenschaften/schrift.htm#font_family
geht es ab Mozilla-Firefox 1 und ie3


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Januar 2013)

Hi,
also die Arial kostet ca. $ 26 pro Schnitt oder $ 700 als Packet für die Verwendung im Web.
Nur mal so nebenbei .

Und als Ergänzung, auch wenn das in deinem Fall unnötig ist, gibt es die Möglichkeit Schriften per @font-face einzubinden.

http://tobias-otte.de/essays/web-fonts/
http://www.fontsquirrel.com/fontface/generator

Viele Grüße


----------



## Alice (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich möchte "Lucida Sans Unicode" als Standard verwenden.

Laut einer Webseite ist diese Schrift über 95% "im Umlauf". Sollte ich trotzdem eine Alternative Schrift anbieten?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich solltest du min. 3 Schriften angeben und dann noch die Schriftart, z.B. sans-serif.
hier kannst du dir auch mal die Lusida in Kombination zu andersn Schriften anschauen: http://www.mediaevent.de/css/font-family.html

Viele Grüße


----------

